# Show off your Turbo Setup or......



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

Show off Your Turbo setup, or another turbo setup you like. I just wanna see what you guys can post up that will amaze me, and I'm serious, I haven't seen much good turbo setup's around my house.


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

DET setup on a 1999-G20...aka.. P11


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Do you mean from Nissans or any car? You probably mean Nissan, but I have a nice pic of a Turbo Setup in an RX-7.










Heh, I was drooling over the turbo so much I must have forgotten to get the whole engine bay.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

thanks for the pics, i've been drooling about this turbo setup for a few months now

here are the pics.
AMAZING TURBO SETUP 


More pics of Turbo'd toyota


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

mugen_r said:


> *thanks for the pics, i've been drooling about this turbo setup for a few months now
> 
> here are the pics.
> AMAZING TURBO SETUP
> ...


Is that a TT SC300? I've seen a few videos on the internet of a TT SC300 giving an RX-7, and a viper a head start and then smoking them. Then there was a few other vids of it.

Edit: I see it's a single turbo now. T76 goodness!

You can find them on Kazaa.


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

*supra*

there are some pics here of my buddy Adam's supra..
http://www.ownz.com/~mystical/adams pictures/new pics/

http://www.ownz.com/~mystical/adams pictures/watermarked/


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Full Race Drag DET.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Opium, that's sweet as hell. 

I'm surprised there's no intercooler.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah, it sure is nice. I just wish I owned it!  To the best of my knowledge there is no intercooler because the would be using ice in that box instead of an intercooler. Since its just drag only, I assume ice is good for short stints. But what the hell do I know. I've never seen that car in person so I just assume all of this. I really know nothing when it comes to that type of cooling. It's just an awesome image I found.










this DET is mine.. less "spiffy" but it does the job.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

One sick ass system.........lmao


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

guess no1 told him that putting stress on the alternator takes power away from the engine.


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Opium, that's sweet as hell.
> 
> I'm surprised there's no intercooler. *


U ment a big front intercooler.


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

The AEBS Sentra uses a Air/Water intercooler setup as apposed to a Air/Air intercooler setup. This setup has much more effiecient cooling abilities.


----------



## Mazoku (Oct 22, 2002)

That Supra is beautiful...love the color. But I love all Supras.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

My friend/boss is doing that swap on his Lexus. That car will be such a sleeper with a JDM supra motor in it.


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah it's amazing.. if you all have seen turbo dreams 2 and 3 its in there.. he just put in a new turbo and get 700 plus.. must be nice to be able to afford things like that..


----------

